

Heyzap (YC 09) Launches Android App for Discovering & Checking In to Games - foobar2k
http://mashable.com/2011/03/16/heyzap-android-app/

======
jazzychad
I've been playing with this for a while. I must say it's very helpful in
finding new games to play, and the level of Android hackery going on is pretty
nifty... stuff you could _never_ do on iOS.

~~~
judegomila
iOS vs. android: opportunities and constraints has been an interesting game in
heyzap for the last couple of months.

------
immad
The Next Web covered it also with a cool video:
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/16/heyzap-for-android-
sim...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/16/heyzap-for-android-simpler-
better-and-more-mobile-gaming/)

------
zacharycohn
Definitely an interesting approach to the app discovery problem! I wonder what
system they have of making connections to your friends.

~~~
immad
We let you add friends through Phone Contacts, Facebook and Twitter.

its based on an asymmetric follow model which means you can also just follow
people whose game interests you like

------
jasonwilk
Congrats Immad and Jude! Very cool app

